# Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa



## arya.anand64 (Oct 30, 2013)

Guys,
I am planning to migrate to Australia and my skillset comes under Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa. Can anyone please help me to answer my below queries on 190 visa.

1) Is Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa an Australian PR visa?
2) Will I get all facillities (below) of Skilled Independent (Sub Class 189) for Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa 
- live and work anywhere in Australia and permanently.
- able to register for Medicare facilities.
- Have an unrestricted access to educational facilities for children.

Thanks
Arya


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

arya.anand64 said:


> Guys,
> I am planning to migrate to Australia and my skillset comes under Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa. Can anyone please help me to answer my below queries on 190 visa.
> 
> 1) Is Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa an Australian PR visa? YES
> ...


Hi,

Please see response next to each point mentioned above.

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## arya.anand64 (Oct 30, 2013)

earldro said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please see response next to each point mentioned above.
> 
> ...


==========================================

Thanks Earl...

So the only difference between 189 and 190 is that first 2 year work , Is there any other difference.


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

arya.anand64 said:


> ==========================================
> 
> Thanks Earl...
> 
> So the only difference between 189 and 190 is that first 2 year work , Is there any other difference.


None whatsoever... That is the only restriction.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## arya.anand64 (Oct 30, 2013)

earldro said:


> None whatsoever... That is the only restriction.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


Thanks Earl !!!!


----------



## gsukumar27 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi 
I recently filed EOI for south Australia on oct 9th...MY ielts overall was 6.5 with all bands 6 and above.. how much time does it take to get invitation and wat are my chances..please someone answer......


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

gsukumar27 said:


> Hi
> I recently filed EOI for south Australia on oct 9th...MY ielts overall was 6.5 with all bands 6 and above.. how much time does it take to get invitation and wat are my chances..please someone answer......


You mean you have submitted an EOI and applied for an invite from south Australia?? This website www.migration.sa.gov.au will give you the current timelines.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Darvin (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi,

I would like to apply for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) for Canberra, because my occupation (263212: ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER) is listed in the Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List of canberra.

I have 3 years of work experience in ICT SUPPORT, but my graduation is in Electronics&Communication engineering. So will I get points for my education qualification?

Thanks.....


----------



## gsukumar27 (Oct 23, 2013)

hi 
One more doubt....I got my assessment for full experience counted 4yrs and 2 months for 263111.for 190 visa..i.e 2008 sep 11th to 2012 Nov as i mentioned that time am still working with company.. ...Later i left the company in Aug 2013 i.e after working for more 9 months .so overall experience i have with this company is 4yrs 11months. As i left the company will this be a problem after applying visa and when CO is assigned for this file...Also i have proofs for each and every copy from this company where in case if he asks me anything.

And for time being in sep 2013 i joined another Y company and its a different profile Non tech background till date am working...Does officer will ask any questions about my present situation what am doing after leaving X company or any information does he asks me related to this job change....please let me know ....thank you.


----------

